# Dianabol Low 10mg p/day 15 Week Cycle On Keto Diet



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive been reading alot on the use of a very low dose of dianabol spread over 10 to 15 weeks taking weekends off from the drug. Im also planning to run on a Keto diet combined with a high carb up day to trick my body into gaining muscle and hopefully loosing fat. I will update as I go detailing all, diet, gyno, mood etc.

{Ive decided to ditch the Dbol only cycle originally, im using Dbol & winney tabs see end of this thread for the updated cycle. Ill update with results at the end}


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

Week 1. I'm keeping the protein high, I'm not feeling tried at all im eating every 2 hours, at the moment im running 10mg Dianabol first thing in the am, with Creatine. Ive done a Creatine load before starting this cycle. I plan on taking weekends off from Dbol, im using Liv 52's all the way through, I have Nolva on hand but as of yet dont need it. Its been one week since I started this diet & cycle, Ive lost 2 inch's from around my waistline, im currrently feeling good.


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

Heres my diet plan:

Meal 1 08:00am - 6 Full eggs, 5 slices of regular bacon, 2oz of cheese, x1 tbs flax seed oil

Meal 2 10:00am - 3oz raw almonds

Meal 3 12:00 - 1 can of tuna in water, 2 tbs. Mayonnaise

Meal 4 3pm - Protein shake made with water x2 scoops of whey isolate

Meal 5 6pm - 5oz Salmon with half a plate of broccoli to help with digestion

Meal 6 8pm Protein shake made with water with x2 scoops of whey, x1 tbs of flax seed oil

{Pre & post workout shakes consisting the same x2 scoops whey, I add a banana as well pre and post causing an insulin spike.}

I run this for 2 - 3 days MAX, then its followed by 1 day only of carb loading, then we start the cycle again.

Heres the carb load day diet:

Meal 1 8am - 4 egg whites, 1.5 cup of porrage oats made with water. 1/2 cup of raisens, 1 banana, important add cinnamon to porrage oats!

Meal 2 10am - 1 cup of apple sauce, 10 fresh apricots

Meal 3 12pm - 6 oz pasta sauce, 4oz pasta mixed with x1 chicken breast diced

Meal 4 3pm Protein shake same as above

Meal 5 6pm salmon with half plate of broccoli

Meal 6 protein shake same as above

{pre & post workout - x2 scoops whey with water x1 bannana pre and post, 90mins after training 1 cup of porrage oats made with water and cinnamon.}

This diet allows you to build quality muscle and become lean at the same time, you can either run x2 days of low carb followed by the carb load day of x3 days of low carb followed by a high carb day.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump to keep the progress.


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

Weight Training:

One body part per day, the same body part will not be trainined until 7 days after allowing 7 days to recover. Each bodypart trainined with be trained to form failure.

Im planning not to train at the weekends at all, so everytime im on Dbol, i will at some point in that day be training a bodypart.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The two bananas all by itself probably would kick you out of ketosis.

54 grams for the banana.

16 grams for the almonds.

So, that probably is about 80 grams of carbs a day total.

Rule of thumb would be 30 grams a day or less for a keto diet.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The two bananas all by itself probably would kick you out of ketosis.

54 grams for the banana.

16 grams for the almonds.

So, that probably is about 80 grams of carbs a day total.

Rule of thumb would be 30 grams a day or less for a keto diet.


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll leave the bannanas out then. Thanks for that one mate ;-)


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Depending on your protein shake they contain carbs some around 5g this could poteintially kick you out of keto if you over doit on the shakes and 5g is a sh1t load of rouhage that you couod be eating to keep you full

Me personally i wouodnt have shakes on a keto but if you were to then id opt for a no carb shake


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am on a keto diet now and I dont do shakes either.

3 things can kick you out of ketosis, too many carbs, too much protein, and not enough fats.

The whole idea of a keto diet is to switch the body from burning sugars, to fats.

If the fats are too low, the body will try and convert the protein.

Also, some guys do like 5 days keto, then 6th day last two meals carbs only.

This replenishes glycogen stores so you can train with some intensity.

Many variations though.


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

I never thought of that LOL. Ive just checked and its 3.6g of carbs 45g protein per serving. No wonder I feel great after a shake!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Havent seen you macros but make sure total daily kcal are around 60-70% from fat so that you are not turning protein into feul like hacksii said


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

4 shakes is alot mate, I think there may be too much protein in your diet.

And as said leave the bananas out.

Swap the shakes for real food mate, when I ran a keto diet, i was eating mince and spinach 3 times a day lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I had my wife buy the most fat meat at 30%, it was so good.

I add stuff like grilled mushrooms to the meat so I have some form of vegetable in there.

Macadamia nuts are the highest in fat and lowest in carbs, cashews also are pretty high in fats.


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

2360 total calories

206 g protein

170 g of fat

<29 g of carbs

This is what I was aiming for, I might have to recalculate the carbs somehow.

Im going to run keto diet for 2 weeks to deplete myself, then run the keto diet for 3 days with a carb up on day 4, then run for 3 days keto then a carb load and keep doing this until im happy. I have pictures, before, I will post all at the end of the 15 week cycle, the results ive had are shocking after 1 week im allot leaner, my arms and legs seem thicker and more defind. My veins are more prominant in my arms, the only issue im having is the pain the next day following training that perticular muscle group. It must be because the weight is increasing or something?


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

Since eliminating my banannas im allot more tied at night. Im eating for my evening meal rarther than protein shakes im eating peppered mackral in sunflower oil with broccoli, 20g protein, 20 g fat, trace carbs. Since having this ive gotton allot leaner.

Ive been getting acne after my first week on this cycle, ive managed to clear it up with Pantothenic acid, brought off ebay. This combined with vitamin C first thing in the morning has cleared me up.

My training is excellent, the only thing is I feel like I want to do more. Im currently training 6 days per week at one body part each day, I really feel like doing each body part twice per week. Is this to much im training each body part to form failiure?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

regarding the diet:

keep to straight keto for effectiveness. If you're looking at a TKD style diet (pre or post workout carbs) you will really be not on a keto diet- but just a very low carb diet- the reason is, the body doesnt just "slip" into ketogenesis; for a natural dieter, it takes 2-3days to get into keto, as you can stay in gluconeogenesis for the whole time (this is where carbs are lower than the body requires, and the body makes glucose from amino acids- usually stripped from muscle cells). WHen you get bumped out of keto by ingesting carbs (even pre-workout) you'll be back in gluconeogenesis (if carbs are to low for regular glycolisis), but you're not in keto...

Using metformin can speed this process up to take 24-48 hours.

However, the ONLY way to do a TRUE TKD, is with an insulin protocol: take 'slin with your carbs and whey pre-workout at 6-10iu, then post workout you take 3iu every 4 hours (except 3-4 hours before bed). You'll be in keto in 6-12hours.

The reason:

Physiological effects Of Insulin:

The actions of insulin on the global human metabolism level include:

Control of cellular intake of certain substances, most prominently glucose in muscle and adipose tissue (about two-thirds of body cells)

*Increase* of DNA replication and p*rotein synthesis via control of amino acid uptake*

Modification of the activity of numerous enzymes

The actions of insulin (indirect and direct) on cells include:

Increased glycogen synthesis - insulin forces storage of glucose in liver (and muscle) cells in the form of glycogen; lowered levels of insulin cause liver cells to convert glycogen to glucose and excrete it into the blood. This is the clinical action of insulin, which is directly useful in reducing high blood glucose levels as in diabetes.

Increased lipid synthesis - insulin forces fat cells to take in blood lipids, which are converted to triglycerides; lack of insulin causes the reverse.

Increased esterification of fatty acids - forces adipose tissue to make fats (i.e., triglycerides) from fatty acid esters; lack of insulin causes the reverse.

*Decreased proteolysis - decreasing the breakdown of protein*

Decreased lipolysis - forces reduction in conversion of fat cell lipid stores into blood fatty acids; lack of insulin causes the reverse.

*Decreased gluconeogenesis* - decreases production of glucose from nonsugar substrates, primarily in the liver (the vast majority of endogenous insulin arriving at the liver never leaves the liver); lack of insulin causes glucose production from assorted substrates in the liver and elsewhere.

Decreased autophagy - decreased level of degradation of damaged organelles. Postprandial levels inhibit autophagy completely.[26]

Increased amino acid uptake - forces cells to absorb circulating amino acids; lack of insulin inhibits absorption.

Increased potassium uptake - forces cells to absorb serum potassium; lack of insulin inhibits absorption. Insulin's increase in cellular potassium uptake lowers potassium levels in blood. This possible occurs via insulin-induced translocation of the Na+/K+-ATPase to the surface of skeletal muscle cells.[27][28]

Arterial muscle tone - forces arterial wall muscle to relax, increasing blood flow, especially in microarteries; lack of insulin reduces flow by allowing these muscles to contract.

Increase in the secretion of hydrochloric acid by parietal cells in the stomach

Decreased renal sodium excretion.[29]

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin

using insulin FORCES the body to store amino acids and carbs (glucose) in the muscle cells, and then FORCES the body to NOT use these aminos for fuel (DECREASES gluconoegenesis); as you've only taken in a limited number of carbs on a TKD, and the first shot of 'slin has stored them in the muslce (and then you've worked out and used the glucose), the second shot of 'slin (carbless) makes your body move whatever carbs are left into the muscle, but also preserves aminos as part of the process.... as the hours pass, and then you take another shot of carbless 'slin, the body is FORCED quickly into ketogenesis to release fats for energy, as its prevented from relying on the amino acids..

you can't achieve this without at least the carbless 'slin protocol.

as for the dianabol; well its fine, certainly helps counteract the effects of cortisol. However, i think d-bol is even better used on the carb-up; doing the first 24hours of Dan Duchaine's carb-up (simple sugars+whey only) I add 2g of creatine to each shake (whey+dextrose+creatine) and take 10mg d-bol with it- and do this every 2 hours for the first 8hours of the 24hour carb-up- MASSIVE anabolic rebound!! during the week on keto you could still take d-bol, but i'd do anavar or winstrol and leave d-bol for the carb-up becuase at that stage you WANT the water retention.

at any rate, I think you'd benefit from reading how your body reacts to dieting, and the keto diet specifically, and how to carb up etc from the steroid guru, Dan Duchaine:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8

free download


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Did you just type all that from top of your head aus?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Did you just type all that from top of your head aus?


the stuff on insulin, is a cut and paste from wiki (i.e from the heading physiological effects down to the wiki link); the comments before and after are mine... the idea is not to remember everything- just to know where to look


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice post, I like that.

Is there not a risk of low blood sugars with no carbs using slin though?

I know 3iu isnt alot but at some point the switch from carbs to fats needs to be turned on pretty quick otherwise you are hypo.

I notice switching from glucose to ketones takes about 3 days, and just before the switch when I fell a bit hypo, I get really hungry, then after the switch I feel awesome and no hunger issues, and much more energy.

I think my body at this point likes low carb.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Nice post, I like that.
> 
> Is there not a risk of low blood sugars with no carbs using slin though?
> 
> ...


good point hackskii; generally if you're doing TKD, then no, you rarely get the slightly hypo feeling. However, the "hypo" is not as bad as usual as your low carb anyway, so really you're not experiencing the massive drop in blood sugar you would normally (if not on low/zero carbs to begin with).

Oddly, if you do feel a little hypo before switching over, i've found that some nuts or hard cheese or MCT all make you feel better- I think its the "new" fats being available that makes the body switch over if it was close, but not quite there (where you may feel a little hypo). Looking at my log, the only times this has happned- leg days- i suspect on the other workout i've not burned ALL the ingested carbs.. i think the squats really do use a lot more energy than people think!!

I also started (after reading Dan's book) just using metformin, but carbless 'slin truly is amazing for manipulating keto- the ability to decrease gluconeogenesis is amazing- really cuts out the "crap" feeling part of going into keto to just a couple of hours..


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Ive decided to ditch the dianabol cycle, im switching to Winney tabs (stanozol) & clen so i can get to my goal easyier with less water retention. Im holding 3 inches of water around my waistline LOL. I want a lean afletic look not this bloated puffy look. I have 500 tablets of stanol (stanozolol) any idea on dosages, ive never tried this steroid before Ive read up about it, the profile for this steroid is that it does not convert to estrogen at all with no water retaining proteries either making it the best steroid for cutting, I will be combining it with clen too.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

well based on you low dose of 10mg a day on dbol, a low dose winny cycle would be 20mg a day mate. you could run that for a prolonged period with no probs. or you could do it at say 60mg a day for 8weeks


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

on a 8 week cycle of winney, would I need Nolva, some forum posts say no need others say you need it. Also any ideas on Pct?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

graham877 said:


> on a 8 week cycle of winney, would I need Nolva, some forum posts say no need others say you need it. Also any ideas on Pct?


nolva is not necessary for winny- as it doesn't aromatise; however if you're going into a comp you'd use nolva initially then move to arimidex to reduce any female fat distribution you may have (not all do). Worry about this once you're going under 7%..

PCT for winny- you may not need it at 20mg/day. Read the stickies for PCT generally


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> nolva is not necessary for winny- as it doesn't aromatise; however if you're going into a comp you'd use nolva initially then move to arimidex to reduce any female fat distribution you may have (not all do). Worry about this once you're going under 7%..
> 
> PCT for winny- you may not need it at 20mg/day. Read the stickies for PCT generally


Thats again bro, I really want to use my gear supplies up I have 200 dbol tabs, 500 winney tabs 10mg, I thinking of switching to injections following finishing this gear. What do you think of this propossed cycle:

Nolva 20 mg e/d

Week 1 3x10mg dbol 2x10mg winney

Week 2 " "4x10mg winney

Week 3 " "6x10mg winney

Week 4 " "6x10mg winney

Week 5 " "6x10mg winney

Week 6 " "6x10mg winney

Week 7no Dbol & Nol"4x10mg winney

Week 8" "4x10mg winney

Week 9" "2x10mg winney

Week 10" "2x10mg winney

Week 11 pct clomid for 2 weeks, this would use up my gear researves as the dates are up at the end of this year on the tabs. By running winney for 4 weeks after this should aid me to cut down maybe with some clen in the mix to tighten my body up.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Winstrol is actually supressive, I found that out the hard way, but I was on 75mg ED.


----------



## MarcoLndon (10 mo ago)

I'm currently doing 30mg of dianabol daily. also on keto. Can I gain muscle and lose weight this way? is keto recomended while on steroids?


----------

